# backwards table saw blade rotation



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I was using my powermatic table saw today. I used it in the morning and it was fine. Later in the afternoon i went to use it and after ripping about 1" into a board, the saw started to scream. When i shut it down I noticed the blade was spinning backwards. I have never seen this before. It was about 85 degrees in the shop today and was very humid. Could this cause any kind of contact issues?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's unheard of---That's a 220 motor? The rotation can be switched by changing the wiring inside the motor---I suspect a loose connection inside the motor cover---

Lets see what a sparky says----I would call the manufacturers technical help line,if it were me.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Before you open the motor---check the outlet--make sure you have power on both legs of that 220 line.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Before you open the motor---check the outlet--make sure you have power on both legs of that 220 line.


Might not hurt to try resetting the breaker altogether, but more than likely the starter windings in the motor are fried


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I have never seen a table saw do that but I did have a 16 inch older Dewalt RAS that would do that if you just turned the switch on. I was told the starter windings were bad. I always would spin the blade by hand in the right dirrection then hit the on switch and it would work fine like that. You can't spin a unisaw like that though. Let us know what you find out.


----------

